
React.js Conf live stream [video] - tilt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi62S_MvheE
======
iLoch
Wow the comments in here are awful. How about some constructive discussions
folks? If you're not impressed by React or don't think it's useful, what, if
anything, can we say or show you to convince you otherwise? I'm assuming
that's what you're here - for knowledge - otherwise, why are you here?

I'm glad there have been no major announcements. This isn't an Apple keynote.
We should want our tools to be predictable, stable, and paid attention to.
Introducing more React stuff would be cool, don't get me wrong. But some of us
are actually trying to build products and having stability and feature depth
is more important than throwing React at another problem. The React team is
fairly small and so they should stick to solving specific problems. There's
still lots to be done in React Native.

Looking forward to seeing what the second half of the day brings. A lot of
this stuff isn't particularly new to me but that's ok too. It's good to see
they're still doing talks which introduce new users.

~~~
st3v3r
"I'm assuming that's what you're here - for knowledge - otherwise, why are you
here?"

To look cool to other developers by shitting all over something.

~~~
coldtea
I don't think anybody ends up looking cool -- more like an idiot.

So it's mostly "to vent my frustration for other aspects of my life in
needless negativity and aggression in an unrelated topic".

------
lopatin
Sorry if I missed it, are there links to any kind of further reading or
discussion regarding what Ben Alpert (spicyj) mentioned about implementing
layouts in React? I do a lot of render -> dom-measure -> re-render and it's
not the greatest. Would love to dive deeper into what the React team has in
mind.

------
mstade
I'm more and more convinced that Facebook is reinventing Adobe Flex. Not sure
whether this is good or bad.

~~~
edko
A big difference is that Facebook is using React in their own products. I
don't think they will be as happy to dump the whole thing as soon as there is
a slight change in winds, like Adobe did with Flex.

Flex, although still alive thanks to the efforts of a group of unsung heroes,
is not a platform on which I would build anything new.

~~~
mstade
To be fair, so did Adobe in a lot of theirs. They did bet hard on Flash as a
platform; it just wasn't a very good bet, and very little of it went into
improving the actual runtime. Instead, they tried putting sugar on top (e.g.
Flex) which obviously just added to the bloat. That said, some of that sugar
had some interesting ideas going for them, lacking execution notwithstanding.

Obviously I agree with you, I would never build anything new with Flex, or
target the Flash runtime; but that's not to say there aren't good lessons to
be learned and concepts to be snatched. Hence, the "not sure if good or bad"
comment – it depends on what you steal I guess.

------
nshung
Is there any benefit in learning React Native since I have to write for both
Android and iOS platform?

~~~
bgun
Code reuse - I have an dual iOS/Android React Native app and over 90% of the
codebase are generic components. Most of the difference are simply
stylesheets, for platform-specific UX.

Besides that, there's the incalculable benefit of being able to use the same
mental model (to say nothing of programming language) when developing,
especially when designing UI components and animations. Even if you had equal
skill with building layouts in both systems, there's great advantage in not
having to context switch.

~~~
mrspeaker
And having your project live-reload on physical Android and iPhone devices at
the same time is so cool!

------
m2mathew
Someone give Ben Alpert some water to drink!

~~~
jtmarmon
omfg they just did hahahaha

~~~
m2mathew
HACKER NEWS FTW!!

~~~
untog
Something tells me it wasn't related to Hacker News.

~~~
iLoch
We did it re-- HN!

------
lightblade
Ah I missed the live stream. Anywhere I can watch a recording of the keynote?

~~~
vjeux
[http://conf.reactjs.com/](http://conf.reactjs.com/)

We put the most up to date version on this page

------
tonyle
First thing I see, Content editable, the good parts. I'm expecting a
Spreadsheets, the good parts coming next year or two base on the way people
keep talking about state.

~~~
spicyj
The rich text editor framework is open source now!

[http://facebook.github.io/draft-js/](http://facebook.github.io/draft-js/)

HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11153757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11153757)

~~~
marknutter
Yet another rich text editor that requires lock-in with a particular library
or framework. Web components can't come soon enough.

~~~
spicyj
Well, you definitely don't have to use React for the rest of your app if you
don't want to – you can use a Draft component inside any web app.

You could also use the underlying Draft model and manage the view entirely
yourself, but React helps a lot here and removes a lot of complexity from
Draft.

~~~
marknutter
As opposed to just dropping <draft/> into my page? No thanks.

~~~
tlrobinson
So create a web component that wraps draft.js?

~~~
marknutter
So your answer is to require pulling in an entire view library just to make a
simple rich text editor work?

Also, I'm disheartened by the simple, anonymous down votes my comments are
receiving rather than actual rebuttals. At least you had the decency to
respond.

~~~
ianstormtaylor
You are being downvoted for fairly obvious reasons, so I think most people
don't see the need to tell you why:

First, you added a snarky, negative comment as the first response to someone
open-sourcing a new library. There's no need for this, especially when spicyj
is (as far as I've seen) an extremely gracious open-sourcer. Your comment's
core complaint, about library lock-in, was actually a valid complaint, and
something that should be discussed. But sadly, the way you brought up the idea
means that no one else will want to engage.

Then, you replied to @spicyj's helpful response, which had I been him I
probably wouldn't have even bothered with, with another snarky negative
comment.

Finally, someone else jumped into the conversation with another solution, and
you replied to their comment with a sarcastic non-question. Not only that, but
you used a strawman of "to make a simple rich text editor work", when clearly
that's not all Draft.js is trying to do.

And then after all of that, you complained about being anonymously downvoted.
(And even in lodging that complaint you somehow managed to further subtly
insult @tlrobinson.)

\---

I actually think your original issue, about library lock-in for text editor's
a valid point. I see a lot of work going into separate rich text editors that
are all reinventing the same sorts of things, with no clear best solution
being developed for real-time use cases like Google Docs or Dropbox Paper. I
really wish the perfect, easy solution for those existed.

That said, I'm excited about Draft.js because I think anything that Facebook
wants to throw their open-source weight behind will get more love, even if it
encourages others to make more competing editor libraries.

~~~
marknutter
You're absolutely right. FWIW, Draft.js looks awesome and I should have
expressed my concerns in a more productive way. Thanks for responding.

------
draw_down
Highly recommend the "hide chat" button.

~~~
Kiro
I suggest you never visit Twitch if you think this chat is bad.

~~~
draw_down
Roger that!

------
untog
Are we expecting any major announcements today in the vein of React Native?

~~~
sgrove
They open-sourced their content-editable component, which sounds very
impressive (basically, "let's fix content-editable once and for all")

[http://facebook.github.io/draft-js/](http://facebook.github.io/draft-js/)

~~~
coldtea
For an "let's fix content-editable once and for all" affair, I don't think the
initial widget they present on that page could be any more underwhelming.

~~~
spicyj
Thanks, that's valuable feedback. What would you suggest instead?

The goal is that with Draft.js you can easily build any UI you want and
Draft.js helps you manage the underlying model and DOM manipulations.

I am sure that several people will build and publish drop-in components using
Draft.js within days.

~~~
coldtea
> _Thanks, that 's valuable feedback. What would you suggest instead?_

Well, something closer to CKEditor or, if you prefer minimal, something like
the editor in Medium.com.

------
brianorwhatever
Glad I can watch from my comfortable office

------
mwcampbell
I gather from the slip-up near the end of the Microsoft talk that React Native
for Windows isn't here yet, but it's coming. But I'm guessing that will only
be for Universal Windows Platform (i.e. mobile and tablet-style) apps, not
Win32 desktop applications.

------
edko
I'm crossing my fingers for the "one more thing" moment when they will
announce that nuclide for React is now available, but it doesn't look likely.

~~~
afarrell
I thought nuclide was released several months ago.

~~~
edko
It was, but the React support is still pending.

------
mgleason_3
Too bad I missed it \- anyone know where we can watch a replay?

------
ausjke
nice, hope these videos will be archived for later watching.

~~~
vjeux
they will

------
dsp1234
Note that the URL of the live stream appeared to be wrong for me.

was:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fCEeAgeRC0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fCEeAgeRC0)

should be:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi62S_MvheE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi62S_MvheE)

~~~
dang
Thanks. How about we just change the URL from
[http://conf.reactjs.com/](http://conf.reactjs.com/) to the latter.

